# [proxy] système indésirable (résolu)

## pti-rem

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai été amené à modifier mon make.conf avec une entrée de type http_proxy="http://username:password@yourproxybox.org:portnumber"

Il y a eu une mise à jour globale ensuite.

J'ai supprimé cette entrée mais ce proxy reste incrusté comme proxy du système ; je le vois avec mes navigateurs et mon-ip.com par exemple.

Il y a des ralentissement pour les accès web, voire des refus momentanés de la part de ce proxy.

J'ai réinstallé mes navigateurs Chrome et Firefox après avoir réinstallé Portage mais cela ne suffit pas.

Je ne sais pas quelle branche de paquets réinstaller pour enlever cet intrus de mon système.

Je ne sais pas si ce proxy peut m'espionner ou faire même davantage de nuisance.

Merci de bien vouloir m'aiderLast edited by pti-rem on Tue May 31, 2016 7:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

make.conf n'est utilisé que durant la phase de build, et n'a aucun impact sur ce qui est installé.

Regarde du côté de ta configuration réseau (/etc/conf.d/net, dhcpcd, systemd et config utilisateur)

----------

## pti-rem

oui, quand j'ai fait ma mise à jour globale ; c'est bien une phase de build ?

mon /etc/conf.d/net est simple comme bonjour avec un adressage statique pour une unique interface eth0

Le service dhcpcd est désactivé

Je ne suis pas avec systemd

mon ~/.bashrc est vide.

je n'ai pas de ~/.bash_profile

/etc/environment est vide.

Je cherche une configuration de proxy pour Xfce4 mais je crois bien me souvenir n'avoir modifié que le make.conf pour admettre ce proxy http

J'ai un uptime de 26 jours, je vais relancer pour voir ; ça mange pas de pain. édition : pas de changement.

Autrement, c'est le coup de massue emerge -e @world si cette intrus est encore là et que je n'ai pas autre chose.

----------

## xaviermiller

Les variables http_proxy ne sont normalement pas répliquées du make.conf vers le système.

Vérifie avec la documentation : 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Parts/Installation/Networking

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/OpenRC/StackedRunlevel

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ProxyAutoConfig

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Security_Handbook/Firewalls

----------

## pti-rem

sincèrement merci Xavier mais c'est un coup de massue avant l'heure ; tant d'anglais technique, je n'y arriverai pas.

----------

## pti-rem

Une autre machine du même LAN et reliée à la même box ; cette machine qui n'a pas été modifiée n'indique pas l'IP de mon WAN sur no-ip.com (et indique même «proxy détecté»)

Alors, je ne comprends plus...

Je devais avoir ce proxy avant même d'installer temporairement l'autre peut-être ?

La box est une Orange en VDSL avec l'IPV6 d'activé et elle dispose d'un préfixe IPV6 (si ça peut aider à comprendre)

Ça sert à rien que je recompile tout. À rien du tout.

Même http://korben.info/ip ne donne pas l'IPV4 de mon WAN comme adresse IP publique...

Olala la bourde !

Je me suis fié à un script pour loguer l'ip de mon WAN et il est dans le faux ; Voici le script en question que j'avais mis en entrée contab toutes les 00:00 heures :

```
`traceroute -m2 1.2.3.4 2>&1 | tail -1 | sed -e 's/.*(//' -e 's/).*//'`
```

édition : j'ai trouvé ce script à faire et qui fonctionne pour le moment pour avoir mon IPV4 de WAN :

```
/usr/bin/curl -s --url 'http://www.adresseip.com/' | /bin/grep "<font color='#ce8511' size='+2'>" | /usr/bin/cut -d '>' -f 4 | /usr/bin/cut -d '<' -f 1
```

Donc mon IPV4 mon WAN est bien vue par mon-ip.com et par http://korben.info/ip

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mon-ip.com indique détecter un proxy ; peu importe, je ne sais pas ; tant pis.

Désolé d'avoir fait du bruit pour rien.

J'aurai dû regarder mon IP de WAN à la source.

Ça résout pas cet affichage de proxy si il perdure.

----------

## pti-rem

Le site http://www.monadresseip.fr/ est très clair, il indique que mon proxy est en fait le nom d'hôte associé - de mon fournisseur d'accès je pense (terminologie de http://mon-ip.com)

Je n'ai plus de lenteurs ni de page de refus temporaire du proxy (j'en avais eu un hier pour cette page)

Avoir relancé a dû aider certainement j'imagine.

C'est donc résolu.

----------

